# Canada Will  Put Another Woman On Its Currency



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 9, 2016)

Canada Will Put Another Woman On Its Currency
By Erin Blakemore/ Smart News: Keeping You Current/ SmithsonianMag.com

"Canada’s cash has long had a love affair with a woman. The country is one of 48 that feature women on their currency—and dozens that prominently display the visage of Queen Elizabeth II on everything from coins to bills. Now, an early civil rights heroine will make history as the first Canadian woman to be featured on a regularly circulating piece of Canadian currency. As Reuters reports, Canada will give Viola Desmond a prominent place on its new $10 bill.

Desmond was chosen from thousands of submissions to replace the face of John A. Macdonald, the first prime minister of Canada, on ten-dollar notes when he moves on to other, higher-denomination currency..."





Canada will have plenty of time to get used to Viola Desmond—she'll soon be on the country's $10 bills. (Cape Breton University/Bank of Canada)


Richard


----------



## am1 (Dec 12, 2016)

I think dollar coins and bills should be saved for prime ministers or the British figure head at the time.  



MULTIZ321 said:


> Canada Will Put Another Woman On Its Currency
> By Erin Blakemore/ Smart News: Keeping You Current/ SmithsonianMag.com
> 
> "Canada’s cash has long had a love affair with a woman. The country is one of 48 that feature women on their currency—and dozens that prominently display the visage of Queen Elizabeth II on everything from coins to bills. Now, an early civil rights heroine will make history as the first Canadian woman to be featured on a regularly circulating piece of Canadian currency. As Reuters reports, Canada will give Viola Desmond a prominent place on its new $10 bill.
> ...


----------



## bizaro86 (Dec 12, 2016)

Disagree. I'm a Canadian and a monarchist, and do think one side should be for the monarch. But having a great Canadian on the other side is appropriate, and that category isn't exclusive to Prime Ministers. (I can think of a dozen Canadians with bigger accomplishments than any of our PMs...)


----------



## am1 (Dec 14, 2016)

bizaro86 said:


> Disagree. I'm a Canadian and a monarchist, and do think one side should be for the monarch. But having a great Canadian on the other side is appropriate, and that category isn't exclusive to Prime Ministers. (I can think of a dozen Canadians with bigger accomplishments than any of our PMs...)



Where does Viola Desmond end up on your list of great Canadians?  I prefer the picture of playing shiny or the flanders field poem over any one person as well.  

I do not think this change to the $10 bill is being done for the right reasons.


----------



## bizaro86 (Dec 14, 2016)

am1 said:


> Where does Viola Desmond end up on your list of great Canadians?  I prefer the picture of playing shiny or the flanders field poem over any one person as well.
> 
> I do not think this change to the $10 bill is being done for the right reasons.



I agree with all of that. It is a blatantly political. I really like the great Canadian scenes, my personal favourite is the Canadarm one on the $5.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 18, 2017)

bizaro86 said:


> Disagree. I'm a Canadian and a monarchist, and do think one side should be for the monarch. But having a great Canadian on the other side is appropriate, and that category isn't exclusive to Prime Ministers. (I can think of a dozen Canadians with bigger accomplishments than any of our PMs...)





am1 said:


> Where does Viola Desmond end up on your list of great Canadians?  I prefer the picture of playing shiny or the flanders field poem over any one person as well.
> 
> I do not think this change to the $10 bill is being done for the right reasons.





bizaro86 said:


> I agree with all of that. It is a blatantly political. I really like the great Canadian scenes, my personal favourite is the Canadarm one on the $5.



One side of a bill is always reserved for a person and the other side contains something else. Same with coins. You can't have a person on each side, otherwise how would you know what is heads and what is tails.

What bill is John A McDonald moving to? Thus who is he replacing?


----------



## Ironwood (Mar 2, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> One side of a bill is always reserved for a person and the other side contains something else. Same with coins. You can't have a person on each side, otherwise how would you know what is heads and what is tails.
> 
> What bill is John A McDonald moving to? Thus who is he replacing?



Sir John A. will be bumped up to a higher bank note...another PM will have to fall away.  Speculation suggests it will likely be Sir Robert Borden who gets bumped.  But not likely until 2018 when Viola Desmond appears.  I much prefer iconic scenes rather than past PM's or historic figures....the selection process is too political and politically correct.


----------

